# Inspiration?



## adamt4050 (24 Oct 2011)

Hi guys, doing a rescape over christmas and i want to get everything planned out, ready to buy. 

My tank is a long 70L, high lighting, high filtration and will have Co2. 

So, suggestions, Books, Blogs, journals anything that might inspire me thanks.
As i just dont have the time on my hands at the moment to be looking 24hrs for inspiration your help is much appreciated.
RANDOM but, help me Win a graphics tablet, just click to vote, OR just ignore it hahaha  http://www.discoverbamboo.eu/click/1109 ... 265fa45568


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (24 Oct 2011)

You cant go wrong with ada's aquajournal and the aga competition site with previous results.


----------



## adamt4050 (25 Oct 2011)

Thanks, i will check them out


----------



## J Butler (25 Oct 2011)

If you're happy to spend a little money, you can't go wrong with Nature Aquarium: Complete Works by Takashi Amano for inspiration.


----------



## adamt4050 (25 Oct 2011)

Went and bout some books, including the Tropica Plant catalog which is looking pretty helpful at the moment.


----------



## SuperWen (25 Oct 2011)

http://acuariorosa.com/2011/08/02/the-i ... test-2011/

http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/y ... index.html

http://www.amanotakashi.net/portfolio/n ... index.html


----------



## adamt4050 (25 Oct 2011)

Thanks @SuperWen, Thats really helpful, i really appreciate it


----------

